# Old Dog - New Tricks



## Plaidman (Sep 6, 2017)

Okay, so I'm not _that_ old.I am, however, not a young man by any means.  I in my mid forties.  I am also married with two kids (one finishing high school and one finishing college).  I work full time and try to spend time with my family when I can.

I enjoy reading and have for many years.  I read a decent variety of genres, anything from historical fiction to fantasy to hard science fiction.  I haven't gotten into much poetry reading though.  But, it is one of those things in the back of my mind that I think I should try.  I've also been known to read historical non-fiction for enjoyment. (Sick I know, but there it is.)  I find it very interesting.

Am I a writer?  No.  But, after years of reading, I'm feeling the need to create some written works of my own.  That means I am just taking the first baby steps on the path to being a writer.

I am here to find advice on getting started.  After I get comfortable with the idea of posting something I have written, some constructive criticism and suggestions would be welcome.  Hopefully I will get to that comfort level in the near future.


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 6, 2017)

I merged and then deleted one post, as they were duplicates and that is something that goes against da rules, I have PM'd you about this and if you have any questions feel free to ask.


Hello and welcome to WF,

We all have to begin the journey at some point. There are so many great resources here and I hope that you find them ll as helpful as I do. You will need to make ten valid posts before you can post your own creative work, this is easier than it sounds just join in on the writing discussions, add some critique to our members prose, non-fiction or poetry. Any post made out of the living areas count as a valid post. so explore and enjoy and if you have any questions then don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Plaidman (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## JustRob (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi there Plaidman. You have plenty of time to get into writing. I am in my seventies now and started writing fiction in my mid-sixties. The more experience you have of life the more likely you are to have something worth writing about. I think it's the younger writers who can have more problems in that respect.

I am the mentor for the beta reading forums so, apart from giving us your comments on the shorter examples of our work posted here, you can also offer to read our full length works in progress outside of the forums. That's something else to consider while you are getting up to speed as a writer. There is a certain satisfaction in being able to pass your comments back to an author knowing that they may actually revise their work as a result. In comparison one can only feel unresolved dissatisfaction with a published story. That may even be the reason why some take up writing, to prove that it can be done better. Anyway, take a look at the Beta Readers Open Discussions some time. Because these activities happen outside of the forums it isn't so obvious that they do, but behind the scenes readers are spending long hours working their way through full length novels in the making. As you profess to read many genres you may be of service there and eventually may find readers for your own work there as well.

Meanwhile, pitch in and comment on what you see here, because when you post your work it will get the same treatment from us.


----------



## Plaidman (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello JustRob!



> The more experience you have of life the more likely you are to have something worth writing about.



I had never really thought about it that way.  Its certainly an encouraging thought as I start this journey.

Thanks for the invitation to the Beta Readers Open Discussions.  I will definitely check that out.


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi, Plaidman and welcome. I found the best way to ease into a writing  site is to read a number of contributions on the creative boards _together with the critiques that other members have offered. _This  will give an immediate idea of the length and presentation of the  samples that are posted and also the way that critiques are worded. The  ethos around here is to be respectful and supportive to all posted work  (regardless of the standard or quality of writing) and to offer  suggestions and reaction to the story that will help the writer to  improve or, at least, understand how their work comes across to a  reader.

You don't have to be an expert to offer critique to  others. In fact, as an avid reader, you are just the type of person who  can judge how well a piece of writing works for the reader. The more  active you are around the place and the more reaction you can give, the  quicker we will get to know you and the more critiques your own work  will attract. We all try to work together to help and encourage each  other because we are all aiming for the same thing - to become a better  writer.

You'll notice that some members have their names in  purple (like me). These are the mentors who are here to guide and help  if you have any trouble finding your way around the place. 

I think you'll enjoy your time here. Have fun and I look forward to seeing you on the boards soon. 

jen


----------



## Plaidman (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi jenthepen!



> I found the best way to ease into a writing site is to read a number of contributions on the creative boards _together with the critiques that other members have offered. This will give an immediate idea of the length and presentation of the samples that are posted and also the way that critiques are worded. The ethos around here is to be respectful and supportive to all posted work (regardless of the standard or quality of writing) and to offer suggestions and reaction to the story that will help the writer to improve or, at least, understand how their work comes across to a reader._



That looks to be some excellent advice.  I hadn't actually considered reading the other members' critiques.  It's a very good idea.  It should help me understand what the expectations in a critique are, so I don't seem rude or condescending.  (Not that I have any reason to be condescending.) 

Thank you!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 8, 2017)

Plaidman said:


> Hi jenthepen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, Plaidman... Welcome to WF! I hope you enjoy your new writing community, there are a lot of exciting things to get involved in, so jump in and have fun exploring, if you need assistance, please feel free to ask a mentor, we are here to help


----------



## Firephoenix1989 (Sep 8, 2017)

welcome to the site plaidman hope you enjoy your time here and l'm looking forward to reading some of your work


----------



## Plaidman (Sep 8, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Hello, Plaidman... Welcome to WF! I hope you enjoy your new writing community, there are a lot of exciting things to get involved in, so jump in and have fun exploring, if you need assistance, please feel free to ask a mentor, we are here to help



Thank you!


----------



## Articulate Lady (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello Plaidman! 

It's nice to see a fellow newbie on this site. I have been writing on and off for many years now. As an avid reader myself, I always wanted to create my own stories, so I can definitely relate to the need to make something new and exciting! 

That being said, are there any books you could recommend that are your favorites? I am always trying to look for new things to read and I would love to share some favorites!

Enjoy your time on the site, it was nice seeing you!


----------



## Plaidman (Sep 10, 2017)

Articulate Lady said:


> That being said, are there any books you could recommend that are your favorites? I am always trying to look for new things to read and I would love to share some favorites!



Hello there Articulate Lady!

What genres are you most interested in reading?  I enjoy mysteries, fantasy and sci-fi mostly.  But I also enjoy other things including some historic non-fiction.


----------



## Articulate Lady (Sep 10, 2017)

Plaidman said:


> Hello there Articulate Lady!
> 
> What genres are you most interested in reading?  I enjoy mysteries, fantasy and sci-fi mostly.  But I also enjoy other things including some historic non-fiction.



Hello there Plaidman!

I enjoy a lot of science fiction these days and fantasy. What books would you recommend?


----------



## Plaidman (Sep 12, 2017)

Articulate Lady said:


> Hello there Plaidman!
> 
> I enjoy a lot of science fiction these days and fantasy. What books would you recommend?



As for science fiction, I recently read through the _Space Odyssey_ series by Arthur C. Clarke.  I enjoyed it.  There are 4 books in the series.  They are pretty well written and raise some interesting questions.  Also, a while back I read a book called _Leviathan Wake_.  It is the first book in the _Expanse_ series by James S.A. Corey.  It is what I would call "hard science fiction".  I found it pretty enjoyable, although I haven't continued the series because my reading mood shifted elsewhere.  I will probably go back to it again some time though.  If you want science fiction with humor, the _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy _series by Douglas Adams.  I will warn you though, it is British humor.  Some people don't appreciate it.  I love it.

In the fantasy genre, I am currently reading _The Wise Man's Fear_.  It is the second book of _The Kingkiller __Chronicle _by Patrick Rothfuss.  The series is a pretty entertaining mix of magic, adventure, science with just a touch of romance thrown in.  If you want something that isn't quite so "sword and sorcery" that I consider fantasy, you could try the author Neil Gaiman.  I have enjoyed many of books such as _The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neverwhere, American Gods, Anansi Boys, _etc. etc.  He has written a lot of excellent books (and graphic novels, screen plays, short stories and probably checks:wink.  If you want fantasy with some humor, you could try any of the books of the _Discworld_ series by Terry Pratchett.  There are well over 30 books in the overall series.  Within the series, there are several sub-series.  I get a good bit of enjoyment out of reading them.


----------



## albertjacc (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome dear fellow,i can't wait to read your posts.I really think that you will fit in here just right.
Keep reading and get on writing.


----------



## Plaidman (Sep 12, 2017)

albertjacc said:


> Welcome dear fellow,i can't wait to read your posts.I really think that you will fit in here just right.
> Keep reading and get on writing.




Thanks!!


----------

